# Renovaré USA



## Stephen L Smith

Does anyone know anything about the Renovaré USA organisation? It seems to be linked to a Quaker theologian, Richard Foster, and discusses spirituality?


----------



## Free Christian

Hi Stephen. From what I have read they have their own Bible, say Genesis is mythical and was made up from stories from other religions, say the book of Daniel is not prophecy. They are very ecumenical too and take things from various religious groups, RC being one of them.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

Hi Stephen,

Some info on your query. Lighthouse Trails is -- in my view -- a top-notch discernment ministry in some areas, even though they are Dispensational.

From the Lighthouse Blog: Richard Foster’s Renovare President Admits They Have Taught Spiritual Formation to “Hundreds of Thousands of People”

The Study Bible: Lighthouse Trails Research Project

On Richard Foster: Lighthouse Trails Research Project

This defines two fields they focus on in their discernment ministry, both of which Foster and his Renovaré are deeply into:

*Contemplative Spirituality:* A belief system that uses ancient mystical practices to induce altered states of consciousness (the silence) and is rooted in mysticism and the occult but often wrapped in Christian terminology. The premise of contemplative spirituality is pantheistic (God is all) and panentheistic (God is in all). Common terms used for this movement are "spiritual formation," "the silence," "the stillness," "ancient-wisdom," "spiritual disciplines," and many others.

​*Spiritual Formation:* A movement that has provided a platform and a channel through which contemplative prayer is entering the church. Find spiritual formation being used, and in nearly every case you will find contemplative spirituality. In fact, contemplative spirituality is the heartbeat of the spiritual formation movement.​


----------



## Stephen L Smith

Thank you for your input.

I saw Richard Foster's book on Spiritual disciplines in a Christian bookshop yesterday. He quoted Greek Orthodox mystics but saw no solid evangelical quotes in the book. He had a list of recommended books on Spiritual Disciplines. Nothing by Don Whitney which was very disappointing.


----------



## Kurt Steele

I desire to jump in here in this discussion. What is biblical meditation? The word meditate (hagah) in Psalm 1 tells us to meditate day and night on the law. Thoughts? 

Also Foster teaches on solitude, does this benefit us by being still and know that He is God?

Thoughts would be welcome.

Puritans also gave themselves to long periods of contemplation. 

Thanks,

Kurt Steele


----------



## Jerusalem Blade

Hello Kurt, welcome to PB! I don't have time to respond right now, but have you checked the links on the topic in my post #3?

One of the things that false teachers do is use good Biblical words so as to appear sound but give them different meanings which lead to erroneous doctrine and practice.


----------



## Stephen L Smith

Found out that when Whitney revised his bestselling ‘Spiritual Disciplines for the Christian Life’, he removed all references in the text to Richard Foster because he wanted to have a clear gospel focus Spiritual Discipline for the Christian Life (Revised and Updated) by Donald S. Whitney (Colorado Springs: NavPress, 2014),, also SBTS News – SBTS Â» Whitney revises bestselling ‘Spiritual Disciplines for the Christian Life’ see also the interesting interview Spiritual Formation: An interview with Dr. Gary Gilley - Stand Up For The Truth


----------

